# price of a breitling navitimer cosmonaut 806?



## Ross Cork (Mar 28, 2016)

Does anyone know how much the breitling navitimer cosmonaut 806 in full working condition, recently serviced by breitling is worth?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, it's worth as much as somebody is prepared to pay,. ......

Bit of an introduction might be good and some photos!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Have a look on Ebay at completed sales , that will give you an indication as to what you might expect to get


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Not that hard to look on ebay or other sales sites, a lot easier than registering on a forum. Unless of course the intention is to obtain a sale here


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Depends if you're buying or selling. If you're selling I'll give you a tenner!!

Failing that a little time doing some research as pointed out above would have given you some scope.

Oh welcome to the forum, though most people as courtesy use the introduction section first. :yes:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Around 2k would be my guess.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Two points:

a) The Cosmonaut (Navitimer with 24hr dial) was model 809 not 806 which has the 12hr dial

b) If it has been recently serviced by Breitling then they usually insist on fitting a replacement superluminova service dial which knocks around £750 off the value on a 1960s 806 or 809.

If this is a sneaky bending the rules sales pitch you are not off to a good start.


----------

